# Sway Bars



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Another newbie question. I'm pulling a 2014 Outback 210RS which is 22'10". I'd like to get a sway bar for it. Should I get two (one for each side) or will one suffice? And will there be a big difference with 2 over 1 sway bar.

Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

This is a question that you'll most likely have to answer yourself. Tow your camper before you buy a sway control device to see if you have a sway issue. If so, start off with one, add another if one doesn't cut it. My F-150 has integrated trailer sway control. I never had a trailer sway issue with my 270BH. Haven't had a sway issue with my new 301BQ either, but I've only towed it about 20 miles so far. There are factors that can effect trailer sway, such as tow vehicle, w/d hitch set up, trailer length/weight.


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

GodFather2u said:


> Another newbie question. I'm pulling a 2014 Outback 210RS which is 22'10". I'd like to get a sway bar for it. Should I get two (one for each side) or will one suffice? And will there be a big difference with 2 over 1 sway bar.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gerry


Do you have a weight distribution hitch?


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. Yes I do have a weight distribution hitch which I'm sure helped reduce sway. I had a big rig pass me at a very high rate of speed and had sway from the trailer which I was able to reduce using the trailer brakes. I'm just concerned now with big gusts of wind which I expect during my trip to Arizona in two weeks. Just wondering if two would be more beneficial than one sway bar.


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

Just so I know we're on the same boat...you're asking about this type of sway bars? 
If so, I would go with one....because if it gets to a point where you think you'll need two, I would save up for a new weight distribution with the dual cam sway... 
I have the reese dual cam sway w/weight distribution on my trailer and it works incredibly well.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Erik K said:


> Just so I know we're on the same boat...you're asking about this type of sway bars?
> If so, I would go with one....because if it gets to a point where you think you'll need two, I would save up for a new weight distribution with the dual cam sway...
> I have the reese dual cam sway w/weight distribution on my trailer and it works incredibly well.


X2. If you get to a point where one sway control bar isn't working well, time to look for a new w/d hitch with sway control.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Excellent suggestions guys. I'll start with one and save some money. Thanks!


----------



## Metal Dad (Jun 4, 2013)

Can you run both systems? I have the dual w/d bars and still had some scary moments on I-75 last weekend. I dread seeing those big rigs in the rearview.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I use one Reese friction sway bar with my 210rs and it works great. I think two would be overkill.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Would two hurt? Or just hurt the pocket book?


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think it would hurt, I just don't see how it would really make anything better.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Okay I just bought not one but two of the sway bars. For less than $100.00, I've got peace of mind. I'm very impressed with these sway bars. Not one trailer sway when these huge semi's passed me...or when I passed them.









Now what's up with the instructions saying that the sway control must be removed in slippery conditions such as wet, icy, gravel or snow covered roads. Has anyone used the sway bars in the above weather/road conditions? OR do we really need to remove them in the above conditions?

Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GodFather2u said:


> Okay I just bought not one but two of the sway bars. For less than $100.00, I've got peace of mind. I'm very impressed with these sway bars. Not one trailer sway when these huge semi's passed me...or when I passed them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friction sway control is one of the more primitive control measures. They have limitations compared to more modern self centering sway controls and restrict the trailer movement both out of line with the tow vehicle and also back to in line with the tow vehicle. I would suggest that the conditions you list could result in towing the trailer out of a true in line position and as such could present a safety hazard when you hit dry pavement.

I recommend that you save yourself some pain and frustration and purchase a self centering sway control like the Reese Dual cam or Equal-I-zer brand hitch.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Here comes the controversy!









I had a friction sway bar set up on a hitch years ago. The sway bar connected to a small <3/4" ball on the hitch plate. I never had the bar but noticed that the little ball and it's associated plate were very bent and distorted. I asked a fellow camper what he thought had caused the distortion. He was convinced that someone had backed up the trailer without taking the sway bar off. The anti-sway system sees the backing operation as "sway" and engaged it's friction mechanism and viola, the bar bent and the ball received a LOT of force. Again, I did not ever use the sway-friction system so I'm asking the wizards of Outbackers the question. Is the scenario I've talked about legitimate?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Leedek said:


> Here comes the controversy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very possible. I had a friction sway bar when hauling a Jayco Kiwi 23D, and the instructions for use of the sway bar were to remove it when backing up.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Okay thanks again for the responses. I will remove sway bars when backing up and during slippery conditions.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I have an F150 supercrew towing a 210RS with one sway bar and have had no issues. I've had semi's blow by me and got some minor sway but nothing too white knuckled. I think 2 would be overkill in most situations and would be very noisy too. I think the instruction manual for mine mentioned it was good for TT's up to 25 ft and two would be necessary after that.

My first WD experience was with a very small CUV (Ford Escape) and a 16 ft hybrid TT. In my inexperience, I overtightened the sway bar one time. After every 90 deg turn, I had to turn the steering wheel slightly in the opposite direction to keep going straight. So, the TT never completely straightened out.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

BTW, I always loosen and/or remove the sway bar when I get to the campground out of courtesy. It's so noisy and annoying and I'm sure people don't want to hear it as I go by. It also prevents me from forgetting to remove it before I back up.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Stance said:


> BTW, I always loosen and/or remove the sway bar when I get to the campground out of courtesy. It's so noisy and annoying and I'm sure people don't want to hear it as I go by. It also prevents me from forgetting to remove it before I back up.


Being a newbie, I didn't even think of that. I'll remove them before I enter the campground. Our maiden Xmas trip is still on. Thanks again everyone! Also, if anyone has more suggestion please feel free to respond.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Stance said:


> I have an F150 supercrew towing a 210RS with one sway bar and have had no issues. I've had semi's blow by me and got some minor sway but nothing too white knuckled. I think 2 would be overkill in most situations and would be very noisy too. I think the instruction manual for mine mentioned it was good for TT's up to 25 ft and two would be necessary after that.
> 
> My first WD experience was with a very small CUV (Ford Escape) and a 16 ft hybrid TT. In my inexperience, I overtightened the sway bar one time. After every 90 deg turn, I had to turn the steering wheel slightly in the opposite direction to keep going straight. So, the TT never completely straightened out.


Yeah the Husky instruction say anything over 24' two is recommended. The 210rs is almost 23', borderline so I went ahead and got two. Overkill? Don't know yet.


----------



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

This post reminded me I need to remove that stupid little ball from the hitch. My shorts catch on it every time I step over the tongue. I told my dealer I wanted a Reese WD hitch with sway control and they put on a friction sway bar... for a 35' trailer! That lasted for the trip home and back to get what I wanted which was the Reese dual cam.

As long as we are on sway... is it normal to feel like the trailer gets sucked towards a big rig when passing? It only happens at higher speeds and just a small amount. Wasn't sure if it was normal or if some adjustment might be needed. I could feel the sway with just the sway bar on and it is nothing like that.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

It's normal. Tractor trailers create a vacumn, so you're always gonna feel that. You should feel it on a bike!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I've towed smaller units like yours and had good luck with a single friction sway controller like you are talking about. Supposedly when you get over 24' foot units it is recommended that you increase to 2 friction bars. At this point, I would go with an integrated sway control hitch like Equal-I-zer or Dual cam.

You'll bend up or break the friction sway control bar eventually if you back up into your spot and forget to loosen it. I bent mine the year before I changed to an Equal-I-zer hitch. Love the Equal-I-zer hitch...


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello again guys,

Made it to Palm Springs yesterday for the trailer's maiden voyage. Warm down here at 78. It was great till we started getting near our destination and while driving through the flat windy areas I was thinking of you guys and this thread. With one sway bar, I could really feel the wind trying to toss the trailer around so I pulled into a rest area and put the second sway bar on. Well it did make a difference or maybe it was slowing my speed down to 45-50 mph. (I was averaging about 50-60mph throughout). Not a huge difference, but there was one. Just for info, my TV is a 2012 GMC Sierra SLT crew cab 4WD 3.42 gear ratio...so I'm pretty sure the TV is not an issue with towing.

Anyway, now I'm wondering if getting the Reese or Equalizer distribution hitch sway bar would be an even better solution to the heavy wind issue? Anyone have experience from going to my setup (Husky WD with two sway bars) to the Reese or Equalizer?

I know I know "you told me so".









Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If it is new and only used on the one trip. Take it back and see if the dealer will let you trade it in on a better hitch.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

GodFather2u said:


> Anyway, now I'm wondering if getting the Reese or Equalizer distribution hitch sway bar would be an even better solution to the heavy wind issue? Anyone have experience from going to my setup (Husky WD with two sway bars) to the Reese or Equalizer?


I tow a 2011 210RS with my extended cab Silverado. I purchased the Equalizer 4-point WH hitch when I bought the trailer. I have towed this setup over 14,000 miles. The big rigs don't suck or sway me. I drive averaging 60MPH. I am amazed at how little the whole unit reacts to oncoming traffic even in two-way situations. Everyone has an opinion but I'm staying with Equalizer.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Leedek said:


> Anyway, now I'm wondering if getting the Reese or Equalizer distribution hitch sway bar would be an even better solution to the heavy wind issue? Anyone have experience from going to my setup (Husky WD with two sway bars) to the Reese or Equalizer?


I tow a 2011 210RS with my extended cab Silverado. I purchased the Equalizer 4-point WH hitch when I bought the trailer. I have towed this setup over 14,000 miles. The big rigs don't suck or sway me. I drive averaging 60MPH. I am amazed at how little the whole unit reacts to oncoming traffic even in two-way situations. Everyone has an opinion but I'm staying with Equalizer.








[/quote]

I'm considering the Equalizer also, but I'm also wondering if my tires might be a factor. They are the stock Bridgestone Dueler P275/55R20. I'm considering upgrading them to the Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo LT275/65R20 or maybe even the Goodyear Wrangler All Terrain LT275/65R20....or am I starting different thread by talking tires? Upgrading the tires might be more expensive after checking Tirerack.com. Over $1200.00 for 4 Goodyear tires!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GodFather2u said:


> Anyway, now I'm wondering if getting the Reese or Equalizer distribution hitch sway bar would be an even better solution to the heavy wind issue? Anyone have experience from going to my setup (Husky WD with two sway bars) to the Reese or Equalizer?


I tow a 2011 210RS with my extended cab Silverado. I purchased the Equalizer 4-point WH hitch when I bought the trailer. I have towed this setup over 14,000 miles. The big rigs don't suck or sway me. I drive averaging 60MPH. I am amazed at how little the whole unit reacts to oncoming traffic even in two-way situations. Everyone has an opinion but I'm staying with Equalizer.








[/quote]

I'm considering the Equalizer also, but I'm also wondering if my tires might be a factor. They are the stock Bridgestone Dueler P275/55R20. I'm considering upgrading them to the Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo LT275/65R20 or maybe even the Goodyear Wrangler All Terrain LT275/65R20....or am I starting different thread by talking tires? Upgrading the tires might be more expensive after checking Tirerack.com. Over $1200.00 for 4 Goodyear tires!
[/quote]

Tires should always be part of the conversation when you discuss sway and depending on the TV and TT combination they can be put to the front of the list of things to upgrade.

How many miles on the tires you have?


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

CamperAndy said:


> Anyway, now I'm wondering if getting the Reese or Equalizer distribution hitch sway bar would be an even better solution to the heavy wind issue? Anyone have experience from going to my setup (Husky WD with two sway bars) to the Reese or Equalizer?


I tow a 2011 210RS with my extended cab Silverado. I purchased the Equalizer 4-point WH hitch when I bought the trailer. I have towed this setup over 14,000 miles. The big rigs don't suck or sway me. I drive averaging 60MPH. I am amazed at how little the whole unit reacts to oncoming traffic even in two-way situations. Everyone has an opinion but I'm staying with Equalizer.








[/quote]

I'm considering the Equalizer also, but I'm also wondering if my tires might be a factor. They are the stock Bridgestone Dueler P275/55R20. I'm considering upgrading them to the Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo LT275/65R20 or maybe even the Goodyear Wrangler All Terrain LT275/65R20....or am I starting different thread by talking tires? Upgrading the tires might be more expensive after checking Tirerack.com. Over $1200.00 for 4 Goodyear tires!
[/quote]

Tires should always be part of the conversation when you discuss sway and depending on the TV and TT combination they can be put to the front of the list of things to upgrade.

How many miles on the tires you have?
[/quote]

I have just over 7000 miles.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GodFather2u said:


> How many miles on the tires you have?


I have just over 7000 miles.
[/quote]

That is low enough that many local places can take them in on trade. This will reduce your out of pocket and get you more correct tires for towing.


----------

